# upgrading to Windows XP pack 2



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

One of my favorite boards has upgraded so I can no longer view videos unless I upgrade to Windows XP 2 which should be simple but when I tried, it wiped my computer out. 
IT WENT TO DOS!! Can you believe it?
We were able to do a recovery (although I lost my favorites) but I still want to download the pack 2.
I remembered that the last time I tried the same thing happened but I thought the program may have been too new and unstable at the time.
Can someone help walk me through it? Any suggestions on how to download it without crashing? It should have come as an automatic download. I have a Dell Demension 2400 that came with Windows XP.
My son's girlfriend had the same thing happen and she tried a few times until it took. Is that all I have to do?
Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm afraid you've already seen what is most likely the worst-case scenario. So if you try it again with similar results, you will only lose some time, and gain a little more frustration.

If it were my machine, I'd just keep trying at this point.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

deetu said:


> Can someone help walk me through it? Any suggestions on how to download it without crashing? It should have come as an automatic download.


There really is nothing to walk you through. You just install the service pack like any other software. There are no tricky options to consider. You just start the install and let it do its thing.

I think there is no question that you had a bad copy of SP2. I've heard of people having problems like that when trying to install SP2 directly from the Windows Update site while using dialup service. You really need high speed internet to do SP2, otherwise you'll need to have it on CD.


What tye of internet service do you have (dialup or high speed)?
Were you trying to install SP2 from the Windows udate page or from the full downloaded file?
Have you considered SP3?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

maybe we should ask what does service pack 2 have to do with a board not working. Upgrade your video player. It shouldnt require a specific service pack.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

DSL
upgrade
never thought about the 3 since I couldn't do the 2 but that makes sense 
although my son said the 3 hasn't been released so you are telling us it has?

My son had me get an really upgraded video card (ATI Radion)for his computer games so I don't think that is a problem

The board with the videos is the place that says I have to upgrade to the service pack 2


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Hmmm...I've installed SP2 several hundred times, and have never ran over this bug.Why not just dowload and install SP3? It's newer and has all the most recent updates~! It's downloadable via Microsoft's website.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

aaronwesley94 said:


> Hmmm...I've installed SP2 several hundred times, and have never ran over this bug.


I agree. Since the service pack install is simple to the point where there really isn't any way to do it wrong, I think there is no question that he was working with a bad service pack install file.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Nevada said:


> I agree. Since the service pack install is simple to the point where there really isn't any way to do it wrong, I think there is no question that he was working with a bad service pack install file.


I thought so too but again, when I tried to do it in the past, the same thing happened so I was wondering if it was something I did or something in my computer blocking it.

Okay, I'm going to the site to see about downloading pack 3 so wish me luck everyone and if you don't hear from me right away....


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm back and can't believe what the problem was. I kept ignoring the Windows updates thinking it was doing it automatically and all I had to do was do my updates before doing the pack 2 update. I didn't find a pack 3. It's working. 
Thanks for input


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

deetu said:


> I'm back and can't believe what the problem was. I kept ignoring the Windows updates thinking it was doing it automatically and all I had to do was do my updates before doing the pack 2 update. I didn't find a pack 3. It's working.
> Thanks for input


That's strange. I've applied SP2 in new XP installations before ever even going online. SP2 is supposed to include all of the updates prior to the SP2 release. I honestly don't know why it required any updates before letting you install SP2.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

On my blog, I've been getting literally hundreds of visits per day to one article I posted back in March after a similar experience:

How I fixed my Windows XP Stop c000021a {Fatal System Error} with Knoppix Linux]How I fixed my Windows XP Stop c000021a {Fatal System Error} with Knoppix Linux

Your mileage may vary, but my approach made my Dell laptop mine again.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I did SP3 2 weeks ago and the machine is working just fine. Although I don't see anything different. After SP2 there was a HUGE difference one thing was the pop up feature. But SP3 seems to be pretty much the same as SP2 just more secure stuff that is out of sight I guess.
One thing sometimes before doing these kind of updates you have to install "The Windows Installer" I know both times with SP2 and now with SP3 I had to Install the Installer First Then do the download.


----------

